# A five star rating is for a RIDER that TIPS!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Well while I still continue to work for UBER it's quite simple. Some passengers on the UBER platform are quite generous when it comes to tips. I have decided to give all passengers who tip 5 Stars. Thank you for the tips.

*If you don't tip - You will get 4 Stars.
*If you don't tip and slam my doors you will get 3 Stars.
* If you try to place 5 people in my car, you will get 2 stars.
* If you are annoying, drunk, obnoxious and I never want to see you again, I will give you 1 Star.
I need to stop, drop and Roll!


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

are you people really getting cash tips from your pax? here in the bay, no uber pax tip. 1/50 if that. I opt for lyft where about 25% of my pax tip me. 

ps how are you rating the 5 person ride attempt? you don't just cancel immediately? or you only allow 4 and then eat a low rating yourself.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

How do you expect people to tip?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber Shutdown said:


> * If you try to place 5 people in my car, you will get 2 stars.


No, it's better to refuse the ride. They WILL ALWAYS shit-rate you for saying no. Refuse and select "No Show" or get them to cancel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Yesterday, I took a Pax to Clearwater from Soho he gave me a $10.00 TIP
Yesterday, I took someone from SOHO to YBOR I got a $10.00 TIP
Today I took a Pax to a Strip CLUB, They tipped $8.00

So if PAX do not TIP they will get 4 or 3 Stars - 5 Stars is for people who tip in my book....
I will Quit this job Soon! I'm looking to be free from UBER....

Some people are nice, some people try to take advantage! I need to stop drop and roll!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, it's better to refuse the ride. They WILL ALWAYS shit-rate you for saying no. Refuse and select "No Show" or get them to cancel.


Did you know if you select no show, They still get charged $5.00...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> How do you expect people to tip?


I prefer that old fashion green stuff printed on a linen paper


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber Shutdown said:


> Did you know if you select no show, They still get charged $5.00...


 Yes, and it teaches them a lesson for attempting to break the law and risk the driver getting a ticket for allowing it. You drove all the way to them and should get some kind of fee out of it. They KNEW, I said KNEW Uber X is only for up to 4 passengers and that XL is available for 5 or 6. Don't even post the "New riders might not know blah, blah, blah". They knew.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yes, and it teaches them a lesson for attempting to break the law and risk the driver getting a ticket for allowing it. You drove all the way to them and should get some kind of fee out of it. They KNEW, I said KNEW Uber X is only for up to 4 passengers and that XL is available for 5 or 6. Don't even post the "New riders might not know blah, blah, blah". They knew.


Every rider is given a prompt that X, Select, Lux is 4 pax; there is no excuse for the pax not knowing ... only reason a pax might attempt to load more people is because they are too cheap to order a 2nd car. And while I sometimes use my GMC SUV for Select & Lux trips ... since the insurance only covers 4 pax max ... I only ever accept 4 pax.

In the event that someone tries to onboard more than 4 people; I instantly hit Cancel - No Show. No good ever comes from even taking part of the group and letting the rest of the group call another Uber; as 9/10 times the original pax will give you less than 5 stars because you were unwilling to break the law and let more than 4 people ride on X, Select or Lux call. Even when the pax promises that they will give you a big tip or 5 stars ... don't do it. Cancel - No Show - Drive away ... and don't accept the next ping from that location.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I prefer that old fashion green stuff printed on a linen paper


They don't carry it.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Demon said:


> They don't carry it.


Then they need to not get into an Uber. If you don't have cash, you don't go to the strip club, right? If you don't have cash, you don't go to a swap meet/flea market/garage sale, right?

Same concept. You know these Uber slaves make $0.70/mile parading your behind around town, throw them a few extra bucks for the effort.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Then they need to not get into an Uber. If you don't have cash, you don't go to the strip club, right? If you don't have cash, you don't go to a swap meet/flea market/garage sale, right?
> 
> Same concept. You know these Uber slaves make $0.70/mile parading your behind around town, throw them a few extra bucks for the effort.


It's the exact opposite concept. The places you mentioned don't bill themselves as a cashless experience.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Then they need to not get into an Uber. If you don't have cash, you don't go to the strip club, right? If you don't have cash, you don't go to a swap meet/flea market/garage sale, right?


All strip clubs accept credit cards and most will give you cash back zing 1's onto the stage. I haven't been to a swap meet/garage sale in a while; but a good friend who has a swap meet booth uses Square for most of his transactions. And 80% of my tips come via Square ... which sometimes means I get a tip on the tip ... lol.

It's unrealistic to expect that pax will always carry cash ... some pax rarely if ever carry cash; if I had my druthers, I'd only ever use places that accept Apple Pay ... 'cause I hate carrying a wallet too ... but I always have my phone. That said, I have 11 methods that people can give me a tip (Square credit card, Apple Pay, Android Pay, Samsung Pay, PayPal, email, Square Cash, SMS, QR, Bravo, echeck (3 banks), direct bank transfer (3 banks)) and even hard cold cash. *BTW ... to-date, I have gotten tips from 9/11 methods (only haven't gotten SMS or QR so far); most popular tip method from my pax are (1) Apple Pay; (2) Square; (3) real cash. **one might think that I spent too much time working on ways to get tips .. but since I travel for biz too ... and I know how most of my colleagues prefer not to carry cash either ... I created a little cheat-sheet on how to give a person a tip without using real cash.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Demon Ziggy I blame Uber for the lack of tips, yes, but it's sad that pax can't do simple math and realize there's no way we are making anything.

However, let's say they are used to paying with credit everywhere they go. Then they probably don't tip other forms of service industry workers, like bellboys, valets, shoe shines, and other non-credit-card-and-QR-code-or-fancy-bank-method-or-Apple-Pay-bearing workers out there.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Uber Shutdown said:


> Well while I still continue to work for UBER it's quite simple. Some passengers on the UBER platform are quite generous when it comes to tips. I have decided to give all passengers who tip 5 Stars. Thank you for the tips.
> 
> *If you don't tip - You will get 4 Stars.
> *If you don't tip and slam my doors you will get 3 Stars.
> ...


As a frequent passenger and now driver, it seems very odd to me that drivers here are blaming the passenger for policy issues generated by Uber not addressing a very real problem of drivers not earning enough in many markets like N.J.

It's Uber that cuts rates in NJ and doesn't have a tip button. It's Uber that is unclear and inconsistent about tipping policy.

I just received the clearest response from Uber help regarding tipping, which essentially leaves it up to the driver to collect a tip by a cash transaction between driver and passenger which truly is not in tune with the point of having an app, not needing to get cash out as a pass, and not to have cash on you as a driver.

P.S., I think calling your passenger a "pax" on these forums shows what you think about your service to the public, your customers, human beings, not payload.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There's a new Square box drivers on here have for tips, it takes the chip credit cards. There's a thread on it. I was thinking to sell stuff in a basket and have people charge it like Advil, mouthwash, pretzels that stuff.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Demon Ziggy I blame Uber for the lack of tips, yes, but it's sad that pax can't do simple math and realize there's no way we are making anything.
> 
> However, let's say they are used to paying with credit everywhere they go. Then they probably don't tip other forms of service industry workers, like bellboys, valets, shoe shines, and other non-credit-card-and-QR-code-or-fancy-bank-method-or-Apple-Pay-bearing workers out there.


I agree with you that the blame lies with Uber and not the passenger.

I'm going to disagree with you about other forms of service industry. The woman who cuts my hair runs her business independently and I always pay & tip with my credit card. Any business that accepts credit cards as payments and has people working for tips should allow customers to tip on the card.


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

the thought of having a basket of stuff and a square box to solicit tips is so desperate and undignified I absolutely refuse. just drive lyft, assuming it's in your market.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Demon Ziggy I blame Uber for the lack of tips, yes, but it's sad that pax can't do simple math and realize there's no way we are making anything.


Why would you assume that anyone-especially pax-cares about how much money you're making?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Why would you assume that anyone-especially pax-cares about how much money you're making?


Decent humanity. There's a reason we tip at restaurants. It's because we know they make $3 an hour.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Demon said:


> I agree with you that the blame lies with Uber and not the passenger.
> 
> I'm going to disagree with you about other forms of service industry. The woman who cuts my hair runs her business independently and I always pay & tip with my credit card. Any business that accepts credit cards as payments and has people working for tips should allow customers to tip on the card.


But unless they're new, they know that tipping is a no-go on Uber. (A few new ones ask how they can tip on the app, and you gotta break it to them.) So, if you are going to get into an Uber, you should make it a priority to acquire cash before you request it. That's the nice thing to do. Of course, Travis could stop treating us like slaves and add a tipping option, but I'm sure he's one of the asshats who doesn't carry cash before getting in an Uber.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> But unless they're new, they know that tipping is a no-go on Uber. (A few new ones ask how they can tip on the app, and you gotta break it to them.) So, if you are going to get into an Uber, you should make it a priority to acquire cash before you request it. That's the nice thing to do. Of course, Travis could stop treating us like slaves and add a tipping option, but I'm sure he's one of the asshats who doesn't carry cash before getting in an Uber.


I can only speak for myself. I don't carry much cash, if any, so if I need cash, I need to go to the ATM, where I'll get twenty dollar bills. I don't really forsee giving a $20 tip on a $8-12 ride, so I'll need singles. This means I have to go to a store, buy something and get some singles. By the time I do all that, what's the point of calling an Uber?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Demon said:


> I can only speak for myself. I don't carry much cash, if any, so if I need cash, I need to go to the ATM, where I'll get twenty dollar bills. I don't really forsee giving a $20 tip on a $8-12 ride, so I'll need singles. This means I have to go to a store, buy something and get some singles. By the time I do all that, what's the point of calling an Uber?


Same. You could always ask your driver if he/she has change. But the point is, if you're gonna Uber, carry a few bucks in your back pocket.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Same. You could always ask your driver if he/she has change. But the point is, if you're gonna Uber, carry a few bucks in your back pocket.


I understand that is your opinion, but it isn't a point. A point needs some kind of evidence to back it up.

Understand what drivers are asking. Drivers are asking passengers to inconvenience themselves AND then tip. If you went to a restaurant and the wait staff greatly inconvenienced you, would you tip?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Demon said:


> I understand that is your opinion, but it isn't a point. A point needs some kind of evidence to back it up.
> 
> Understand what drivers are asking. Drivers are asking passengers to* inconvenience *themselves AND then tip. If you went to a restaurant and the wait staff greatly inconvenienced you, would you tip?


You must have an *incredibly* low threshold for what constitutes 'inconvenience'. Even someone that doesn't generally carry cash, let's say they use a debit card pretty much exclusively, has no trouble getting cash back from a purchase, have seen the cashier ask the pax on numerous occasions if they want cash back after they swipe their debit card. *"Yes, please give me $20 in singles, I use Uber a lot and I'd like to tip my driver"*. Does Uber share *some* of the blame for the sad state of affairs regarding tipping Uber drivers? *Absolutely*. All of the blame? *Absolutely not*. Most of these folks are whatever, they don't tip and they probably stiff most of the folks that rely on tips as part of their income, regardless of the venue. What's inconvenient is driving 5 minutes for a $2.16 payoff because the pax is simply too lazy to walk. But that's really not true, they're just too smart to walk. And usually too cheap to tip.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Thatendedbadly said:


> You must have an *incredibly* low threshold for what constitutes 'inconvenience'. Even someone that doesn't generally carry cash, let's say they use a debit card pretty much exclusively, has no trouble getting cash back from a purchase, have seen the cashier ask the pax on numerous occasions if they want cash back after they swipe their debit card. *"Yes, please give me $20 in singles, I use Uber a lot and I'd like to tip my driver"*. Does Uber share *some* of the blame for the sad state of affairs regarding tipping Uber drivers? *Absolutely*. All of the blame? *Absolutely not*. Most of these folks are whatever, they don't tip and they probably stiff most of the folks that rely on tips as part of their income, regardless of the venue. What's inconvenient is driving 5 minutes for a $2.16 payoff because the pax is simply too lazy to walk. But that's really not true, they're just too smart to walk. And usually too cheap to tip.


So your argument is about how much a person is inconvenienced but you're not denying you're asking for a tip after you inconvenience someone.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Demon said:


> So your argument is about how much a person is inconvenienced but you're not denying you're asking for a tip after you inconvenience someone.


Just carry a few bucks conveniently and there'd be no inconvenience anymore to you or your driver.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

StOOber said:


> P.S., I think calling your passenger a "pax" on these forums shows what you think about your service to the public, your customers, human beings, not payload.


It's just an abbrev. of a word.


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

Demon said:


> How do you expect people to tip?


with there hands


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

uber fooled said:


> with there hands


Would that make it a hand out?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uber fooled said:


> with there hands


Sweet. So a firm handshake will do it.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

StOOber said:


> P.S., I think calling your passenger a "pax" on these forums shows what you think about your service to the public, your customers, human beings, not payload


pax is shorthand for passenger. the word is used quite often so pax is used as an abbreviation to save time. Nothing negative is meant by it.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> All strip clubs accept credit cards and most will give you cash back zing 1's onto the stage. I haven't been to a swap meet/garage sale in a while; but a good friend who has a swap meet booth uses Square for most of his transactions. And 80% of my tips come via Square ... which sometimes means I get a tip on the tip ... lol.
> 
> It's unrealistic to expect that pax will always carry cash ... some pax rarely if ever carry cash; if I had my druthers, I'd only ever use places that accept Apple Pay ... 'cause I hate carrying a wallet too ... but I always have my phone. That said, I have 11 methods that people can give me a tip (Square credit card, Apple Pay, Android Pay, Samsung Pay, PayPal, email, Square Cash, SMS, QR, Bravo, echeck (3 banks), direct bank transfer (3 banks)) and even hard cold cash. *BTW ... to-date, I have gotten tips from 9/11 methods (only haven't gotten SMS or QR so far); most popular tip method from my pax are (1) Apple Pay; (2) Square; (3) real cash. **one might think that I spent too much time working on ways to get tips .. but since I travel for biz too ... and I know how most of my colleagues prefer not to carry cash either ... I created a little cheat-sheet on how to give a person a tip without using real cash.


STAY HARD ZIGGY!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> STAY HARD ZIGGY!


LMAO


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Demon said:


> I can only speak for myself. I don't carry much cash, if any, so if I need cash, I need to go to the ATM, where I'll get twenty dollar bills. I don't really forsee giving a $20 tip on a $8-12 ride, so I'll need singles. This means I have to go to a store, buy something and get some singles. By the time I do all that, what's the point of calling an Uber?


I carry change for a $20. Last night I got a $10 tip from someone who didn't have anything but $20's and I had 5's and 10's. I might have had 1's, but she had a $20 and asked me to give her $10 back. 5 Star.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

People know (for the most part) when they are going to use an uber..... they don't just wake up out of a coma with their driver 1 minute away. If uber won't add a tipping function to the app (which I think we all agree should be done) then it's up to us to slowly undo the lies about tips being included and tips aren't necessary.

It's a slow slog.......


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Newwber said:


> People know (for the most part) when they are going to use an uber..... they don't just wake up out of a coma with their driver 1 minute away. If uber won't add a tipping function to the app (which I think we all agree should be done) then it's up to us to slowly undo the lies about tips being included and tips aren't necessary.
> 
> It's a slow slog.......


I wish it was just one lie. The company is sketchy. You're covered with their insurance, minors can ride alone, you don't need TNC Gap insurance, it's an option, you'll make good money, training doesn't include child seats.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

StOOber said:


> View attachment 32699
> 
> As a frequent passenger and now driver, it seems very odd to me that drivers here are blaming the passenger for policy issues generated by Uber not addressing a very real problem of drivers not earning enough in many markets like N.J.
> 
> ...


Nico,
Stuart and the appropriate team are laughing their asses off every time they see an email like this. But they sure imply it's included: I had a PAX tell me the other day the tip was included because he selected it on the app, I had to explain to him with apples and oranges that it wasn't, that for the selected markets where Uber uses taxis; he was happy with my explanation, thank me, and when the ride was over he didn't tip


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

scooterabc said:


> I carry change for a $20. Last night I got a $10 tip from someone who didn't have anything but $20's and I had 5's and 10's. I might have had 1's, but she had a $20 and asked me to give her $10 back. 5 Star.


And it's highly likely you got a 1-star and cost yourself future tips.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I understand that is your opinion, but it isn't a point. A point needs some kind of evidence to back it up.
> 
> Understand what drivers are asking. Drivers are asking passengers to inconvenience themselves AND then tip. If you went to a restaurant and the wait staff greatly inconvenienced you, would you tip?


It's inconvenient for me to drive to to you, make nice and drop you off with a smile for $2.42. What's more inconvenient, being thoughtful and getting $10 back once a week or so at 7-11 or walking 1.3 miles... thats really a pretty weak argument. If you don't want to tip, don't, it doesn't bother me, but if your only reason is because it's too much of an inconvenience... come on.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> And it's highly likely you got a 1-star and cost yourself future tips.


Because he did what she asked? Should he have forced her to take more than she asked for in return?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> It's inconvenient for me to drive to to you, make nice and drop you off with a smile for $2.42. What's more inconvenient, being thoughtful and getting $10 back once a week or so at 7-11 or walking 1.3 miles... thats really a pretty weak argument. If you don't want to tip, don't, it doesn't bother me, but if your only reason is because it's too much of an inconvenience... come on.


Which is why that's not my point. If it's inconvenient for you to do it, don't do it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Because he did what she asked? Should he have forced her to take more than she asked for in return?


I don't think he forced her to do anything, but that's an uncomfortable position to be in for a passenger and she may not put herself in that position ever again.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I don't think he forced her to do anything, but that's an uncomfortable position to be in for a passenger and she may not put herself in that position ever again.


I don't follow your logic here, perhaps we have a different opinion on what happened.

In my mind she says, "hey you got change for a 20?"

He says "sure, what do you need?"

She answers "Give me 10, the rest is yours."

"Oh boy!" He exclaimed "I can buy milk for my daughters cereal now, thank you so very much, have a blessed night!"

I guess in your mind he manipulated her into tipping and then lied and said he only had a 10.

"Well lady most people do tip us Uber drivers, if you don't we rate you a 1, if you get too low you'll be banned from Uber." Said the driver.

"Oh no, I didn't know sir, I only have a 20 do you have change." She replied.

"Uggghhh... I have 10 somewhere, here. Gee thanks" he grunted. 
"what a cheap ass " he muttered to himself as she exited.

If the second scenario is what happened, yeah I agree. If it's the first, I fail to see a problem.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I don't follow your logic here, perhaps we have a different opinion on what happened.
> 
> In my mind she says, "hey you got change for a 20?"
> 
> ...


By not telling her about the 1's he had (or intentionally didn't have) he manipulated her into tipping more than he deserved (unless it was a $65 ride).


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> By not telling her about the 1's he had (or intentionally didn't have) he manipulated her into tipping more than he deserved (unless it was a $65 ride).


 Going by what he wrote and only what he wrote She asked for 10 in change. What do you propose, he insist she take $17. In her mind he deserved $10. She appreciated his service! Please tell where I missed that he manipulated her?

Not everyone is as.... thrifty as you, some people tip more than the fare, some about equal to the fare. It's really not that unusual when we get a tip that's it's $10 on a $5 or $10 . I guess you are so thrifty that you can not comprehend someone tipping generously so you ASSUME he manipulated her into tipping $10.

Don't tip pal, I really do not give a rats ass, but guess what? Some people do tip and top well. I got a 20 on a 35 dollar fare lady night, from an 18 year old kid. I got 40 from a guy on a $8 fare. I got $80, plus lunch on a $150 fare from some college kids. I've also spent 30 minutes and driven way too far for a minimum fare with no tip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Which is why that's not my point. If it's inconvenient for you to do it, don't do it.


Please explain what is your point!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I understand that is your opinion, but it isn't a point. A point needs some kind of evidence to back it up.
> 
> Understand what drivers are asking. Drivers are asking passengers to inconvenience themselves AND then tip. If you went to a restaurant and the wait staff greatly inconvenienced you, would you tip?


Man, you must have a charmed life if getting $10 cash back at the grocery store or 7-11 is a major inconvenience. You could just order one of your servants to do it...

It's an inconvenience for me to change my sheets but I could not imagine not doing it. Your argument is so weak, just admit your a cheap ass and it would pain you to part with $2.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Man, you must have a charmed life if getting $10 cash back at the grocery store or 7-11 is a major inconvenience. You could just order one of your servants to do it...
> 
> It's an inconvenience for me to change my sheets but I could not imagine not doing it. Your argument is so weak, just admit your a cheap ass and it would pain you to part with $2.


Would you mind not ascribing me a position and discuss the one I'm actually making.

I think my point as been crystal clear. Drivers need to get over the fact that they're not going to get tipped often, which apparently isn't that big of a deal according to you since someone will drop a huge tip to at least balance the scales. If drivers are upset about this they should be upset with Uber, not with passengers. Uber is the one billing this as a cashless experience, and Uber is the one preventing the customers from leaving a tip on their credit card. It's 2016, not many passengers are going to have cash.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Would you mind not ascribing me a position and discuss the one I'm actually making.
> 
> I think my point as been crystal clear.Drivers need to get over the fact that they're not going to get tipped often, which apparently isn't that big of a deal according to you since someone will drop a huge tip to at least balance the scales. If drivers are upset about this they should be upset with Uber, not with passengers. Uber is the one billing this as a cashless experience, and Uber is the one preventing the customers from leaving a tip on their credit card. It's 2016, not many passengers are going to have cash.


Your point has been crystal clear? Maybe my glasses are dirty but your point is as clear as mud to me. You stated it is major
inconvenience for you to aquire cash to leave a tip. This is what I take issue with. 
Okay Uber has told you not to worry about tipping, on this forum you learned this is not the opinion of the drivers. So now you know Uber purposely misled and continues to mislead riders as far as tipping is concerned, you are now an educated rider concerning tips, right?

Now I still don't understand why you think the guy with the 10 dollar tip did anything wrong, I read his post 4 times thinking I missed something. No where in that post does he say he lied to the woman or misled her in anyway. He says he had $20 10 and 5s and maybe some 1s.
She asked for 10 back for a 20. I'm still lost as to where you think he was being dishonest.

I don't get mad at people for not tipping because I'm numb to it. I have lowered my expectations. Nothing is made up for, if Jane tips me 100 it's not extra, not making up for 19 non tippers. It's one tip period! A very generous tip, very much appreciated but one from one person. It's one tip!

It doesn't take a genius to figure out if a ride is costing you $5 that the driver gets about half. 2.48 in some markets. 5 minutes to you, 2 minutes waiting, 5 minutes driving to drop you. There's no profit there, the driver is doing you a service he should be taken care of. It's really not that hard to carry a few buck in your pocket. That's such a Bullshot reason. major inconvenience...pffft... yeah you have to touch the screen 2 extra times. Come up with a better reason.

I treat everyone the same, tip or no tip. Now, there are a few riders I will not pick up because I drive 6 miles to take the 1, and no tip. Yeah... no way am I doing that if I can help it, especially when they make a comment on how far away I was. That's a problem with me.

If you don't want to tip still, and now you know that your driver is expecting a tip, well just say so.



Demon said:


> A point needs some kind of evidence to back it up.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Which is why that's not my point. If it's inconvenient for you to do it, don't do it.


 this is an opinion 


Demon said:


> A point needs some kind of evidence to back it up.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Your point has been crystal clear? Maybe my glasses are dirty but your point is as clear as mud to me. You stated it is major
> inconvenience for you to aquire cash to leave a tip. This is what I take issue with.


Then you're taking issue with something I never said. I never said it was a major inconvenience, that's you ascribing me a position I've never adopted. I said it was an inconvenience. If you want to debate the different levels of inconvenience feel free. But again, and this is at least the 2nd time I'm asking, please don't ascribe me positions and please debate what I actually say.



wk1102 said:


> Okay Uber has told you not to worry about tipping, on this forum you learned this is not the opinion of the drivers. So now you know Uber purposely misled and continues to mislead riders as far as tipping is concerned, you are now an educated rider concerning tips, right?


Again, no. I've been crystal clear on this. I don't use Uber or Lyft.

You seem to be of the position that ALL Uber riders know they're going to use Uber in advance. That's not always the case. People take Uber in situations when they have not planned to and as such will not always have cash. 


wk1102 said:


> Now I still don't understand why you think the guy with the 10 dollar tip did anything wrong, I read his post 4 times thinking I missed something. No where in that post does he say he lied to the woman or misled her in anyway. He says he had $20 10 and 5s and maybe some 1s.
> She asked for 10 back for a 20. I'm still lost as to where you think he was being dishonest.


It's still the part where he said "I might have had 1's".



wk1102 said:


> I don't get mad at people for not tipping because I'm numb to it. I have lowered my expectations. Nothing is made up for, if Jane tips me 100 it's not extra, not making up for 19 non tippers. It's one tip period! A very generous tip, very much appreciated but one from one person. It's one tip!


Not arguing it isn't one tip, it certainly is. You're discounting the math. It is customary to tip 15-20% for service, So if one passenger tips 0% and the next passenger tips 75%, you're at the very least breaking even. 


wk1102 said:


> It doesn't take a genius to figure out if a ride is costing you $5 that the driver gets about half. 2.48 in some markets. 5 minutes to you, 2 minutes waiting, 5 minutes driving to drop you. There's no profit there, the driver is doing you a service he should be taken care of. It's really not that hard to carry a few buck in your pocket. That's such a Bullshot reason. major inconvenience...pffft... yeah you have to touch the screen 2 extra times. Come up with a better reason.


The passenger has no control over the price and I'll fully agree with anyone that Uber has really screwed their drivers over on price. My position on this has also been crystal clear, don't drive for Uber. Again, I've never said it was hard to carry cash around. This is you making the erroneous assumption that all passengers plan their Uber trips out in advance. I'm sure there are some that do, but not all do. Again, I've never said it was a major inconvenience.



wk1102 said:


> I treat everyone the same, tip or no tip. Now, there are a few riders I will not pick up because I drive 6 miles to take the 1, and no tip. Yeah... no way am I doing that if I can help it, especially when they make a comment on how far away I was. That's a problem with me.
> 
> If you don't want to tip still, and now you know that your driver is expecting a tip, well just say so.


It's totally your prerogative to decide how far you're willing to drive for a passenger. This isn't about me not wanting to tip a driver since I don't use TNC's.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Then you're taking issue with something I never said. I never said it was a major inconvenience, that's you ascribing me a position I've never adopted. I said it was an inconvenience. If you want to debate the different levels of inconvenience feel free. But again, and this is at least the 2nd time I'm asking, please don't ascribe me positions and please debate what I actually say.
> 
> Again, no. I've been crystal clear on this. I don't use Uber or Lyft.
> 
> ...


If i misread, I apologize. I'll read read it later, I was up until 5am back up with my kids at 8. It's very possible I misread,. Sorry, really .

I don't understand how having ones in his pocket means he lied or manipulated. I have about 30 in my pocket now, a 20 2 5s oh, I may have some ones. You and I are just interpreting what he wrote differently. I honestly do not think he misled at least from what he wrote.

I knew what you meant about the big tips making up for no tips, I don't view it that way. It should be over and above. Tips that size are far and few between anyway, so I'm still in the hole.

Anyway if I misunderstood or misread what you wrote, I am sorry.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Demon said:


> How do you expect people to tip?


Cash American works for me.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> If i misread, I apologize. I'll read read it later, I was up until 5am back up with my kids at 8. It's very possible I misread,. Sorry, really .
> 
> I don't understand how having ones in his pocket means he lied or manipulated. I have about 30 in my pocket now, a 20 2 5s oh, I may have some ones. You and I are just interpreting what he wrote differently. I honestly do not think he misled at least from what he wrote.
> 
> ...


I apologize if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Demon said:


> It's totally your prerogative to decide how far you're willing to drive for a passenger. This isn't about me not wanting to tip a driver since I don't use TNC's.
> 
> Not arguing it isn't one tip, it certainly is. You're discounting the math. It is customary to tip 15-20% for service, So if one passenger tips 0% and the next passenger tips 75%, you're at the very least breaking even.


Actually it's not, since uber will deactivate you for a too low acceptance rate.

Oh and I wish my tips "averaged out" to 20%. But tell me, what % of $15,000 is $120? Because that's where I was last year with tips.


----------



## rld0220 (Oct 1, 2015)

If I bring up tips I almost always get one. Yesterday I dropped a couple off at the airport and tipping came up (by them) and they gave me $10. Most pax believe the tip is included when they set up the stupid 20% thing for Uber Cab.

I talked to about 20 different people in the service industry in Baltimore last week.. they all thought the drivers were getting a 20% tip.. they just never looked at the bill before. Once I broke it down for them they were all shocked how little we make.


----------



## uberisti (Mar 17, 2016)

Lets face it, 99% of the pax dont care about us drivers or what we make or dont make. They LOVE the opportunity uber provides them in not having to tip. It is their excuse out of it. Personally I would be so embarrassed to not tip a person providing me a service...especially when they drove 10 minutes to pick me up and then drive me a mile to my hotel for a $2.40 rate. Uber rates are incredibly low (unless you are on a minimum 2.5x surge). Their no tip policy attracts these people and uber will not institute a tipping module because they want all the money spent on uber to go to them. It is sad really, people's ugliness comes out at even the slightest opportunity to save a penny. Lets not even get me started on this bullshit rating system or the sitting dead in the middle of a huge 3.5x surge zone for 15 minutes and not getting a single ping (on many occasions).


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

If you need to rely on Uber long-term, you will take a ratings hit, over time, for taking a star off for non-tippers.

More & more Pax are checking their ratings before rating the driver (mainly self-absorbed millennials, but that is our customer base, after all). It only takes a few one star revenge ratings to put you in the ratings red zone.

Agree that the Uber riders who tip are the only ones who deserve 5 stars. Just be aware that all things Uber are designed to work against what is fair and the driver.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

First of all, I agree that no tip costs the passenger 1 star (unless it is a very high surge).

More generally, my limited experience is that the most common question a passenger asks is how long I've been driving for Uber. That gives me the easy segway into "I've been driving for Uber for X months and Lyft for Y months", at which point the passenger generally asks what is different about the two. Bingo - easy opportunity to educate the passenger about tipping without telling the passenger that they are supposed to tip. I think it's also useful to mention that Uber drivers are not happy with Uber Corporate about their position on tipping

My rating is 4.89 right now so I don't think my conversations about tipping, which are frequent, is costing me anything. 

FWIW, I'm becoming less-inclined to want Uber to add the tip option to the screen if it makes it such that the driver has to rate the passenger without knowing if they have received a tip. The Lyft model just doesn't work in terms of giving the driver a good way to rate passengers. The Uber model does, although it prevents the convenience being able to tip electronically (and subsequently pay taxes on the tip). 

I think I would be OK in an Uber world where seeing a passenger with 4 stars meant a good passenger who doesn't tip and seeing a passenger with 5 stars meant a good passenger who does tip. But that takes consistency and adoption by more Uber drivers.


----------



## rld0220 (Oct 1, 2015)

How does a pax check their rating?


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

Help > Account > I'd like to know *my rating* >


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Heres is the best for all of you to think about.

Why when u go to the bar or a restaurant you need to leave them 20 percent tip. That's huge Thats usually 5 to 15 dollars on average. And if you dont tip all the sudden ***********. They didnt do shit. They poured you some licker and expect 10 bucks..pshh

Now we use our cars most of us use new ones. They cost a ton. We always in danger and prone to accidents and tickets. We pay money to clean it. And no one tips.and that acceptable? Abd when someone is about to give u few bucks someone next to him be like " no dont do it they dont accept tips". Im about to beat their ass sometimes.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

We stating the obvoius


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

*NEW ! UBER NO-TIP POLICY UPDATE !

New Uberdrivers please note:* 
that the rating system for riders who prefer not to tip their driver
are now being awarded *only with 1 star *instead of 4

We apologize for the inconvenience this may cause to you as our partner,
but the new lower fares made this step necessary.

With the old fares the drivers could still average around $7.40 in hourly income,
but now driver earnings dropped by 25% to 45% in average.

We will randomly call and ask passengers that received 5 star ratings from their drivers, if they have tipped or not,

To ensure the Uber platform running smooth and efficient we need to separate riders that tip by awarding them with 4 or 5 stars only. The rest does not deserve a good rating.

Drivers who wrongfully give riders higher ratings are at risk of deactivation for rating unfair.

Thank you for being a valued Uberpartner,
Your Uber tipping and rating dept.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

HAHAH Love it!!!!! Total 1 Stars to all who don't tip. Especially the riders who go a few blocks and then give a 4 and lower rating to their driver. Screw them!!!!!


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

exactly screw them !
I was a fool to still give 4 and 5's to people who didn't tip maybe they were somehow nice or went far so it was a good trip.

Today I believe THEY WERE ALL STEALING MY MONEY !
They were nice because they are afraid I could rate them low..
They went far? Then they stole even more from me !

Bastards !

btw.. I like your book Brian Griffin  Wish it, want it, do it.. looool...


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

wethepeople said:


> exactly screw them !
> I was a fool to still give 4 and 5's to people who didn't tip maybe they were somehow nice or went far so it was a good trip.
> 
> Today I believe THEY WERE ALL STEALING MY MONEY !
> ...


I always ask before starting the ride if they going far. Cuz i aint wasting time to drive back unless he is on 2x.
They all get pissed and tell me how i cant deni them and need to take them. Pshbhhh i just drive off


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

NASCAR1991 said:


> I always ask before starting the ride if they going far. Cuz i aint wasting time to drive back unless he is on 2x.
> They all get pissed and tell me how i cant deni them and need to take them. Pshbhhh i just drive off


lol yes I always ask especially at the airports. 
Had one pax telling me I was not supposed to ask destination, but I use Uber's same words and
usually I say " can I politely ask where you're going to?"

In fact even if get the 4 minute timeout it's still worth because I don't waste my miles.

It's ridesharing and not a taxi even if people think it is.
They could have avoided us being that smart by just dropping a few bucks tip, but they choosed not to tip
and that's what they get now.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

wethepeople said:


> lol yes I always ask especially at the airports.
> Had one pax telling me I was not supposed to ask destination, but I use Uber's same words and
> usually I say " can I politely ask where you're going to?"
> 
> ...


Fine, get out and take a real taxi and tip, not a fake one.


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

Ride at 15 miles away for pick up. I know the location, I know how far the ride is going. Yes I drove to pick him up. I called in the past to this same clown, would not cancel. So, this time I drove out to pick him up. Yes he was drunk, yes the ride was less than 2.5 miles. Yes he got 1 star. Im sure he is not going understand his low rating. But the bottom line is this, these riders no how far your driving. They know the ride is going to be short. But for some reason the uber "no Tipping" crap is burned into their brains. This needs to stop. Had this guy given me a tip, he most likely would have gotten 5 stars.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

ikabod said:


> Ride at 15 miles away for pick up. I know the location, I know how far the ride is going. Yes I drove to pick him up. I called in the past to this same clown, would not cancel. So, this time I drove out to pick him up. Yes he was drunk, yes the ride was less than 2.5 miles. Yes he got 1 star. Im sure he is not going understand his low rating. But the bottom line is this, these riders no how far your driving. They know the ride is going to be short. But for some reason the uber "no Tipping" crap is burned into their brains. This needs to stop. Had this guy given me a tip, he most likely would have gotten 5 stars.


Why did you go pick him up?


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

Cuz Im a glutten for punishment... However another call area... Landed a 35 mile ride. Also, I try to keep my cancellations to a minimum. Since getting a your cancelling to many rides email... For 2 cancellations...... For the day.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Likewise, 5 stars are only for drivers that give me free shit.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> Likewise, 5 stars are only for drivers that give me free shit.


You get free air conditioning in my car.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Likewise, 5 stars are only for drivers that give me free shit.


I'll let you breathe my farts for free. Five stars for me!


----------

